# A Tackle Tragic's day out



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Have been laid up for awhile as I did my ham string at work and today has been the first day I have felt the leg was good enough to go for a drive (silly me :shock:  )

With the weather starting to worm up and a few small dandelions starting to stick there heads out (old wives tail) the bream should soon be stirring.

So with this and the fact that I have been going stir crazy laying around I decided to have a look at a few tackle stores to see if the new stocks from the tackle trade show have arrived in store so I could restock some lost lures.

Jazz Vib lures.
Jazz Bokum - 1/8oz, 35mm









Jazz Sonic Boom - 1/4oz, 43mm









Evergreen Little Max - 1/4oz - 45mm









Damiki Vault lures









50mm Yo-Zuri pin minnow 









I did the silly thing at one of the tackle stores and asked if any new lures had arrived as there weren't any new ones on display and was pointed to a box that came in yesterday and hadn't been put out and told the price was better if I wanted to have a look through the box.
Christmas came early















Just like a Kid in a Lolly Shop.

Some of the new line of Atomic HardZ Shads 40
Length: 40mm, Weight: 2.7g, Dive Depth: 0.8 - 1m








Bottom Right is a SX40 for comparison

Atomic Crank 38
Top two are the deep and middle is the Mid diver, bottom is a Jackall Chubby for comparison
Length: 38mm, Weight: (mid) 3.7g, (deep) 4g, Dive Depth: (mid) 0.3 - 0.7m, (deep) 0.8 - 1.2m









Also picked up a few new plastics

Atomic Guzzler 3 3/4" Jerk Minnows









Atomic Prong 2" and 3"


















Finally found some Gulp 2" Banana Prawns









And some Sandworms (local shop matched the special price from Mo Tackle)









So with all that I hope the mythical 50cm+ bream makes an appearance this season ;-) .


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

Well... they look really nice at least. Fingers crossed they perform. The banana prawns look the goods, never seen 'em before.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Yup, banana prawns are great on toast :shock: :shock: :shock: . Glad to see somebody else getting stuck into the non fishing fishing stuff....lol. Sorry about the weather...lol.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Tried taking an updated photo of my gear but the _new_ battery's in the camera went flat half way through :?  :lol: :lol:

I only have the doubles on some of my Vibs and so far they do seem to be a little more snag resistant.
Have put some on a couple of my sinking minnow lures but as yet haven't had a chance to give them a swim.
Only problem I have had is finding a supplier of doubles and it only seams lately that some stores are stocking them with only two stores here in Adelaide having some,one has Owners in size 8 and 2 and the other with Innovators (the ones on the little max vibs) in size 12, 10 and 8.

Heres a link to a on-line site that has the Innovator doubles up to size 6
http://www.fishin.com.au/
Look under "W" hooks ;-)
Haven't used this store so cant vouch for them ;-)


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

hey buff, that's for the great link to a fishing site i didn't know about - might have to spend some father's day money there

but what do i buy? a couple of the ecogear but what size and colour - or evergreens because they're the biggest and have the W hooks already - or a 5 pack of the tt's because they're good value/size/weight - is there a worthwhile difference between 1/8oz and 1/4 -i'm not asking much am i?

can't wait to the photos of your collection - i'll free up some disc space to fit it all in

pete


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Buff: consider this to bwe medicinal. You are going to want to improve faster so you can get out to use it all.

leftieant: show you wife this.
I went to check the price of a jigging outfit yesterday and walked an hour later with 
Pfleuger Supreme JSP602M
Shimano Saragosa 14000
300m PE5 Penn jigging braid
10 jigs of various sizes and colours
Split ring pliers
Assist hooks
Rings
80lb trace
Ball brearing swivels.
Jig bag.

All up about $1150

Now I just need to get out and use it.


----------



## backintheswing (Jul 31, 2008)

buff,
been trying to locate a packet of 2" Shrimp in banana prawn colour any ideas where to get them? (Everyone is out of stock)

Cheers!


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Backintheswing
Not sure what State you are in but I got mine from Ray & Anne's here in SA.
If you are from SA I know Fisherman's Paradise on Pirie St in the City will be getting some in soon.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

If you can't find them locally... Ray and Annes should be able to mail order anything from their store if you ask nicely.


----------

